# Projector selection



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if someone can make some good suggestions on a decent projector $1000 or lower. I have just taken a new job and got a signing bonus. Lucky me. Now I think I want to look into purchasing a projector for my soon to be completed basement home theater. Any help is as always appreciated:T!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Projector slection*

You might check out projectorcentral.com for reviews.

I'm not sure what price the Sanyo PLV-Z4 has dropped to, but I would definitely consider it. Excellent projector! I know several who own it and are very happy, including myself. 

I've heard good things about the lesser expensive Infocus pj's.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that you can get a Mitsubishi HD1000 for less than a grand as well. Most people who have them like them. I was going to recommend my HC3000 but I see it hasn't fallen below the $1k mark yet. 

mech


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree with sonnie. The sanyo Z4 is a really great unit.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

as a follow up. i ended getting a mitubishi hd 1000. i am very pleased with it. after tweaking some adjustments the picture is great. a package is available through proviewdigital.com that gets you the projector, a 106 inch screen, ceiling mount, 25 foot component cable, and 30 foot hdmi all for $999. the compnay was great to deal with and had it shipped super fast!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent and congrats! Sounds like a very good deal... :T

Now you know we will be expecting a review... :whistling:


----------

